
How the PC Police Propelled Donald Trump - salmonet
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2016/01/04/how-the-p-c-police-propelled-donald-trump.html?via=desktop&source=twitter
======
seivan
The author missed that this is also happening in EU. Wilders, Farrage and
Åkesson with their political parties skyrocketed.

I've often said that Sweden Democrats best campaigners is the average Swede[0]
or everyone in SoFo/SodoSopa.

0: [https://archive.is/gDdJx](https://archive.is/gDdJx)

